# How to split internet speed unevenly...



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 5, 2008)

Is there a way to designate a certain amount of bandwidth to one IP address and a different amount to another IP address?


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes it is possible, but your router or switch must support it.  Unfortunately most stock consumer level routers do not support this.  However, if your router is supported under third-party firmware such as DD-WRT or others then you can upgrade to their firmware and use it to accomplish what you want.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 5, 2008)

Ive been pondering the same thing, ^ glad to see my router is supported


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 5, 2008)

My old WRT did this, never did use it though. But my belkin doesn't have this options. As far as I know.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 5, 2008)

A prog called Netlimiter might help in this..


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't believe my modem/wireless router supports DD-WRT & I don't want to spend any money on a program.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 5, 2008)

Is that what "traffic-shaping" does ? Er no I don`t think it is..


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 5, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Yes it is possible, but your router or switch must support it.  Unfortunately most stock consumer level routers do not support this.  However, if your router is supported under third-party firmware such as DD-WRT or others then you can upgrade to their firmware and use it to accomplish what you want.



Best firmware ever. Flashed my WRT54G Ver. 2 with it and haven't had a single problem. When I was running the latest stock firmware I was getting disconnects and stuff all the time. Since installing DD-WRT I haven't had any disconnects or problems.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2008)

Setup a 3rd comp as a server and use a 3rd party app to control the bandwidth,  sorry don't remember name of the app as it was over 6 years ago but it is possible.

Plug all comps in to server.


----------



## technicks (Aug 5, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Best firmware ever. Flashed my WRT54G Ver. 2 with it and haven't had a single problem. When I was running the latest stock firmware I was getting disconnects and stuff all the time. Since installing DD-WRT I haven't had any disconnects or problems.



I bought a WRT54GL with DD WRT already installed. Also i bought 2 Linksys 7 dbi antennas.
You can even mod these routers with a flash memory card to use it as a ftp server or torrent client. But they where to expensive imo.
I hope it was worth the money.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 5, 2008)

I did the same thing with an old P3 system laying around, also running sonic wall, its basically playing router/firewall..

Third party firmware for your router would deffinetely be an easier cheaper way though.


----------



## FatForester (Aug 5, 2008)

Yea, if you have a supported router for DD-WRT / Tomato then you'll be set. I slapped Tomato on my WRT54G, and I saw improvements across the board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it possible to use the QoS "bandwith percentage tweak" commonly referred to "boost net speed" if using XP?


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 5, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Yea, if you have a supported router for DD-WRT / Tomato then you'll be set. I slapped Tomato on my WRT54G, and I saw improvements across the board.



What the hell is Tomato? Someone making a sandwich.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 6, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Is it possible to use the QoS "bandwith percentage tweak" commonly referred to "boost net speed" if using XP?



Thats for dedicating bandwidth to software using QoS, so unless you could specifiy in the router QoS clients, it would not be possible.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, a whole lotta lingo I don't understand. Check please!


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 6, 2008)

openWRT + X-Wrt > dd-wrt but they are all good compared to any router with VXWorks thats for sure, if you dont know what your doing, just install the proper X-wrt package from http://x-wrt.org/

they make it easy u just find out what router you have, then you install that, then you follow the instructions, very easy. if u need help there is a huge user base of people who wont be rude to you if you ask questions.


----------

